# Id3077



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Well after waiting for some magic orange cotton to arrive Rich finally got this beast made up for me and have to say that im over the moon with it! Totally changes the look of the watch IMO.

Big big thanks to Rich for it as well as he couldnt apologise enough for the cotton taking so long to arrive and the crazy fool even sent me the strap before the cheque cleared so that goes to show how much of a top bloke he is.

Anyway enough of me going on.




























and finally a wrist shot


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Superb combo. The orange thread compliments the dial perfectly.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That really works, great choice of strap :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------

